# Recommendations for products to keep bugs off my tomatoes and other vegis



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

I already have a couple of tomatoes popping out and I saw a little worm in one of the pots. I think I need to go ahead and start putting something on them. What do you use and when do you start using it?

Thanks


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Young seedlings fine garlic powder when bigger wash a clean rag in red zote soap and make a gal solution with water and zote soap and litely spray a mist on the plant not to get into roots. Do not get to heavy with the soap. This keeps it organic. Also plan carrots at the base of the tomatos or some marygolds


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Also use a cypress mulch with the byweekly spinkle of epsom salt this will work good with chicken manuer. Don't forget to prune early blossoms and pinch the suckers. Extra tip use a root stimulater on the suckers and start a new plant in peetmoss and manuer


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Was on the black berry last pm I ose a three gallon wash tub and just make the water cloudy with suds from the zote soap. then I put it in a sprayer, this wont kill bugs but it make them move on to the neighbors garden.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We use Fertilome 'dipel dust'. Dipel Dust contains Bacillus Thuringiensis (Bt), a biological insecticide control that is specific to leaf eating caterpillars and is harmless to humans, animals and beneficial insects. Dipel dust works as a stomach poison, caterpillars stop feeding almost immediately & die within one to four days.

A number of manufactures make this product besides Fertilome, so the best I can tell you is to look for the active ingredient, which is Bacillus Thuringiensis (Bt).


----------

